# Storing TP



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Put up an additional 50 rolls of toilet paper today. Does anyone have any experience in storing TP? I have been using 100 lb. pool chlorine buckets. Just putting the rolls in the buckets with lids and storing them in the storage shed. Wondering how long TP will store before it breaks down. Has anyone done a test? I will rotate but wondering how long I got before I have to quit storing TP.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No expiration date on TP. Single ply will break down quicker then two ply.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I checked my TP. I has a "best used date" of "before your a$$ shrivels up"
I don't think it will go ban unless it gets wet, or is attacked by insects or my little dog. (thinks it's one of his many toys)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I just keep it in the plastic bags it come in and rotate it out. Personally I always thought of TP on the low end of prepping. 
Reminds me of the joke of the bear and the rabbit. Bear asks rabbit if he has trouble of crap sticking to his fur, rabbit says no, so bear grabs rabbit whips his ass with him.
moral of story you can use all types of things to wipe with.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

May sound crazy but I have about 2,000+ rolls downstairs in an unused room. Some of the TP has been there for 10+ years and seems fine. I have been buying packs of 6 or 12 and
just storing them in this room and now I have a TP mountain or ridgeline across the room LOL. The only thing I have done special is to keep it off the floor and stack it on other objects.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Too bad it won't stop a bullet. Otherwise you could use if for a lot of other things.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> May sound crazy but I have about 2,000+ rolls downstairs in an unused room. Some of the TP has been there for 10+ years and seems fine. I have been buying packs of 6 or 12 and
> just storing them in this room and now I have a TP mountain or ridgeline across the room LOL. The only thing I have done special is to keep it off the floor and stack it on other objects.


i have about 1800 rolls give or take a few. I get a roll everyday for FREE at work. lol


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you keep that up, the bosses will start handing out 2 sheets when you punch in. One you poke your finger thru and wipe and then use the second one to wipe your finger clean.

We went thru a lot of TP at work until I found a worker selling it at a flea market.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

paraquack said:


> If you keep that up, the bosses will start handing out 2 sheets when you punch in. One you poke your finger thru and wipe and then use the second one to wipe your finger clean.
> 
> We went thru a lot of TP at work until I found a worker selling it at a flea market.


LMAO.... Well its been about 3 years now and they havent noticed yet, Its a hospital so they will never realize that 1 roll everyday is not accounted for. Hell we throw full rolls away for the hell of it so i honestly doubt they will find out


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> LMAO.... Well its been about 3 years now and they havent noticed yet, Its a hospital so they will never realize that 1 roll everyday is not accounted for. Hell we throw full rolls away for the hell of it so i honestly doubt they will find out


Now I know why medical insurance went up this year. And I thought it was because of Obama care.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My relatives laugh at me when they see how much TP I have in my pantry. 

If you read the accounts of people who have been in SHTF situations (Argentina and Russia) they agree that TP is a MOST desirable item, right up there with matches and ammunition. 

My relatives can laugh all they want.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> i have about 1800 rolls give or take a few. I get a roll everyday for FREE at work. lol


That is a good idea! I may have to expand beyond taking a few extra wrapped plastic sporks and salt/pepper packs from the breakroom


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I can see it now....

*FBI Busts International Theft Ring*

The FBI filed RICO charges today against the owners of a popular online forum after it was discovered that the site was a front for an organized international band of thieves. The band, known internally as the Loo Roll Robbers, is thought to be responsible for the disappearance of thousands of dollars of condiments, splorks, and toilet paper over the last 3 years. They allegedly used the site to coordinate their activities and to discuss expanding into new areas. The gang is considered to very well armed and extremely dangerous, so SWAT teams conducted pre-dawn no-knock raids on many of the suspected leaders and were met with stiff resistance. The details haven't been released, but reliable sources tell us that the LRRs have replaced Al Qaeda as the world's most dangerous terrorist organization. More information will be published as it becomes available.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I store TP in Rubbermaid plastic garbage cans. It keeps the dam mice and 13 stripe ground squirrels (Alvin) out


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a bunch of plastic trunks that I toss in TP, zip lock bags, duct tape, plastic tarps, and other non-perishable items in. I just stack them up and forget about them until I decide to add another. The plastic containers keep everything dry and are convenient for carrying stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We store TP in the attic in the plastic bags they come in right on the attic floor joists over the insulation, I suspect we get an extra R value or two. Every so often I'll buy a case of large industrial sized rolls from Amazon and put them in a rubbermaid plastic tote. 
http://www.amazon.com/Georgia-Pacif...sr=8-1&keywords=industrial+sized+toilet+paper


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I posted this in another thread but it fits here very well as far as how important can TP be? You cannot stock too much! 

One day, When I was on an Aircraft Carrier in the Indian Ocean in the early 1980's, I walked onto the bridge of the ship and there was dead silence. The Captain's face was all red and you could tell he was really torqued. Seems he had just finished reaming out the Supply Officer of the ship.

Transiting from the WestPAC into the Indian Ocean for our tour, no one had thought to order a supply of TP. With 4500 guys on board, this is not a good situation! The only way to get an emergency shipment in the Indian Ocean was to submit a message called a CASREP (Casualty Report) explaining what your problem is and what you need to fix it. This is usually reserved for equipment malfunctions and the like. Also this kind of message goes out on the general message traffic frequencies. So, every ship attached to the entire 7th Fleet new that our ship was about to run out of TP and needed an emergency shipment to avoid a real catastrophe! Not a good career move. :68:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

From Submarinesailor.com, it's pretty funny:


The Infamous Toilet Paper Letter 

(Posted by Ron Martini on his Submarine Message Board on 3/26/2004)

I have had the pleasure of reading a new book, hopefully to be published soon, entitled; "Full Fathom Five." The book is written by the daughter of James Coe, who was the CO of S-39, Skipjack and was lost on the Cisco's first patrol. 

Lt. Cmdr Coe was CO of the USS Skipjack when he wrote his famous "toilet paper" letter to the Mare Island Supply Office. Read it and then the new material follows which the author graciously gave me permission to post. 


USS SKIPJACK 

June 11, 1942 

From: Commanding Officer 

To: Supply Officer, Navy Yard, Mare Island, California
Via: Commander Submarines, Southwest Pacific 

Subject: Toilet Paper
Reference: (a) USS HOLLAND (5148) USS SKIPJACK req. 70-42 of 30 July 1941.
(b) SO NYMI Canceled invoice No. 272836 

Enclosure: (1) Copy of cancelled Invoice
(2) Sample of material requested. 

1. This vessel submitted a requisition for 150 rolls of toilet paper on July 30, 1941, to USS HOLLAND. The material was ordered by HOLLAND from the Supply Officer, Navy Yard, Mare Island, for delivery to USS SKIPJACK.
2. The Supply Officer, Navy Yard, Mare Island, on November 26, 1941, cancelled Mare Island Invoice No. 272836 with the stamped notation "Cancelled---cannot identify." This cancelled invoice was received by SKIPJACK on June 10, 1942.
3. During the 11 ¾ months elapsing from the time of ordering the toilet paper and the present date, the SKIPJACK personnel, despite their best efforts to await delivery of subject material, have been unable to wait on numerous occasions, and the situation is now quite acute, especially during depth charge attack by the "back-stabbers."
4. Enclosure (2) is a sample of the desired material provided for the information of the Supply Officer, Navy Yard, Mare Island. The Commanding Officer, USS SKIPJACK cannot help but wonder what is being used in Mare Island in place of this unidentifiable material, once well known to this command.
5. SKIPJACK personnel during this period have become accustomed to use of "ersatz," i.e., the vast amount of incoming non-essential paper work, and in so doing feel that the wish of the Bureau of Ships for the reduction of paper work is being complied with, thus effectively killing two birds with one stone.
6. It is believed by this command that the stamped notation "cannot identify" was possible error, and that this is simply a case of shortage of strategic war material, the SKIPJACK probably being low on the priority list.
7. In order to cooperate in our war effort at a small local sacrifice, the SKIPJACK desires no further action be taken until the end of the current war, which has created a situation aptly described as "war is hell."
J.W. Coe 

Here is the rest of the story: 

The letter was given to the Yeoman, telling him to type it up. Once typed and upon reflection, the Yeoman went looking for help in the form of the XO. The XO shared it with the OD and they proceeded to the CO's cabin and asked if he really wanted it sent. His reply, "I wrote it, didn't I?"

As a side note, twelve days later, on June 22, 1942 J.W. Coe was awarded the Navy Cross for his actions on the S-39.

The "toilet paper" letter reached Mare Island Supply Depot. A member of that office remembers that all officers in the Supply Department "had to stand at attention for three days because of that letter." By then, the letter had been copied and was spreading throughout the fleet and even to the President's son who was aboard the USS Wasp. 

As the boat came in from her next patrol, Jim and crew saw toilet-paper streamers blowing from the lights along the pier and pyramids of toilet paper stacked seven feet high on the dock. Two men were carrying a long dowel with toilet paper rolls on it with yards of paper streaming behind them as a band played coming up after the roll holders. Band members wore toilet paper neckties in place of their Navy neckerchiefs. The wind-section had toilet paper pushed up inside their instruments and when they blew, white streamers unfurled from trumpets and horns. 
As was the custom for returning boats to be greeted at the pier with cases of fresh fruit/veggies and ice cream, the Skipjack was first greeted thereafter with her own distinctive tribute-cartons and cartons of toilet paper.

This letter became famous in submarine history books and found its way to the movie ("Operation Petticoat"), and eventually coming to rest (copy) at the Navy Supply School at Pensacola, Florida. There, it still hangs on the wall under a banner that reads, "Don't let this happen to you!" Even John Roosevelt insured his father got a copy of the letter. 

The original is at Bowfin Museum in Hawaii


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I read an article online a few weeks ago. It seems that the average American uses 26 rolls of TP per year. I personally use about half the amount but being a guy I would expect to use less than a female so 26 rolls a year average sounds about right.

Having said that why the heck would you want to store 2000 rolls? I maintain a little over 100 rolls (2 years for 2 average people) which I figure is sufficient. True, it can be used as a trade item but after buying 2 years worth I think additional funds should go for food ect.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Having said that why the heck would you want to store 2000 rolls? I maintain a little over 100 rolls (2 years for 2 average people) which I figure is sufficient. True, it can be used as a trade item but after buying 2 years worth I think additional funds should go for food ect.


Canned chili is a significant part of my food prep. Experience proves that 2000 rolls of TP is NOT excessive. LOL.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I read an article online a few weeks ago. It seems that the average American uses 26 rolls of TP per year. I personally use about half the amount but being a guy I would expect to use less than a female so 26 rolls a year average sounds about right.
> 
> Having said that why the heck would you want to store 2000 rolls? I maintain a little over 100 rolls (2 years for 2 average people) which I figure is sufficient. True, it can be used as a trade item but after buying 2 years worth I think additional funds should go for food ect.


Good question! SHFT I will have 3 perhaps 4 folks in the house so I definitely don't want to run short! Some of the TP can go to my barter stash. I like to keep quite a few different items
in my barter stash!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Like SDF880 said, I'll barter TP. I'll not barter ammo.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I read an article online a few weeks ago. It seems that the average American uses 26 rolls of TP per year. I personally use about half the amount but being a guy I would expect to use less than a female so 26 rolls a year average sounds about right.
> 
> Having said that why the heck would you want to store 2000 rolls? I maintain a little over 100 rolls (2 years for 2 average people) which I figure is sufficient. True, it can be used as a trade item but after buying 2 years worth I think additional funds should go for food ect.


My goal is 1000 rolls; if everyone shows up we will have 13 people. But my wife and I would not be able to cycle through the rolls. Because it would take us 20 years to use that amount. Since todays TP is biodegradable I'm not sure it will last that long. This was the reason for asking.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When i learned beans are a most excellent long term storage item i quickly bought some TP for the storage area. I kid you not. I also learned on how to dig a proper sanitation hole to use for such an item amd i plan on building a stool to use over said hole as well. If youve been bush camping you know what to do but to a longer term use hole is what i am thinking.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been storing TP for many years and only buy Charmin. I used to buy the 24 regular roll packs. Then they quit making those and started making what they called double rolls. They weren't actually double rolls. I just checked my supply and the older 12 double rolls used to have 281 square feet then it went to 250 sq ft and my newest stock is 215 sq ft. Meanwhile the price has remained the same or gone up. I think 26 rolls per year is kind of low but still have about a ten year supply for one person.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you're as full of shit as I am, you may need more than 26 rolls!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, The # of rolls you use each year would also be highly dependent on whether your a folder or a crumpler.... (unless you're a heavy chili eater:hopelessness My boy as a teenager would constantly plug the toilet until I taught him not to crumple a huge wad of tp.

The same article said that crumplers use about twice as much tp as folders.....:arrow:

Perhaps this is a little too much information.....:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> LMAO.... Well its been about 3 years now and they havent noticed yet, Its a hospital so they will never realize that 1 roll everyday is not accounted for. Hell we throw full rolls away for the hell of it so i honestly doubt they will find out


Hmmmmmmmm.... Isn't that called stealing? Now if they throw out partial rolls and you offer them a bin to toss those partials in so you can take them home, that is one thing, but sorry, taking what is not yours is wrong. I work in a hospital, too. Do you know how many first aid supplies, needles, syringes, IV supplies, masks, gowns, gloves, etc, I could pilfer without anyone knowing? But I would know and God knows. I buy my first aid stuff - just like everyone else. If there are expired items that are getting tossed, I might grab those before they hit the dumpster. But hundreds of rolls of TP do add up, especially if you consider how many other employees are doing the same thing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Well, The # of rolls you use each year would also be highly dependent on whether your a folder or a crumpler.... (unless you're a heavy chili eater:hopelessness My boy as a teenager would constantly plug the toilet until I taught him not to crumple a huge wad of tp.
> 
> The same article said that crumplers use about twice as much tp as folders.....:arrow:
> 
> Perhaps this is a little too much information.....:armata_PDT_12:


That is hilarious! Folder or crumpler... lmao!!! The economics of wipin yer booty.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My attic is full of TP. I leave it in the plastic wrap it comes in, usually get individually wrapped rolls unless I was cheap buying at a food4less or winco. It adds to our insulation which is great.



Tennessee said:


> Put up an additional 50 rolls of toilet paper today. Does anyone have any experience in storing TP? I have been using 100 lb. pool chlorine buckets. Just putting the rolls in the buckets with lids and storing them in the storage shed. Wondering how long TP will store before it breaks down. Has anyone done a test? I will rotate but wondering how long I got before I have to quit storing TP.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I pick up fiber shipping drums (heavy kraft paper) at garage sales when I find them cheap - 10-20-30-50 gallon sizes - metal lids have a locking tension band and a gasket seal ....

if you squash flat the paper core of the TP rolls you can pack approx 200 rolls in a 30 gallon drum ....I line the drums with a poly bag and toss in a handful of moth balls before sealing ... conserves space and gives better protection against accidental fires ....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

TP will last a long time but starts to taste funny after about 8 or 9 months. Usually have to soak it in bullion juice after that to get it to go down.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The square plastic bins they sell for Christmas ornaments after the holidays. And silicone or construction adhesive if you are so inclined.


----------

